# Umlaute nicht dargestellt..Hilfe!



## Luccica (26. November 2012)

Hallo an Euch!

Ich habe im Auftrag eines Kunden eine Webseite erstellt (Deutsch und Englisch) und UTF-8 verwendet. Die Umlaute werden allerdings nicht angezeigt. Habt Ihr eine Idee, wie sich das lösen lässt und woran dies liegt?

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## xloouch (26. November 2012)

Hallo Luccia

Wie speicherst du die Daten? Sind die in einer Datenbank, oder in Text-Files?

Falls in einer Datenbank, wie sehen die Daten über phpMyAdmin aus?

Falls in Text-Files, wie sehen die Daten dort drin aus?


----------



## Luccica (26. November 2012)

Hallo xloouch

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Die Seite wurde mit Dreamweaver erstellt und die Seiten sind als html Text Files gespeichert. Auf den Laptops meiner Kollegen wird die Seite korrekt dargestellt, auf anderen hingegen nicht...

Hier mal ein Auszug des HTML Codes:


```
@charset "utf-8";
/* CSS Document */

* {
margin:0;
padding:0;
}
/* ----------FONTS------------------*/

@font-face {
 font-family: MankSans;
 src:url(fonts/MankSans.eot) /* EOT file for IE */
}
@font-face {
 font-family:"Champagne & Limousines";
 src:url(fonts/Champagne%20&%20Limousines.ttf) /* TTF file for CSS3 browsers */
}

@font-face {
 font-family:"Champagne & Limousines";
 src:url(fonts/Champagne%20&%20Limousines.eot) /* EOT file for IE */
}
```


----------



## der_Renner (26. November 2012)

Hallo, guck mal in die HTML-Datei ob da in den Meta-Daten das da steht:
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />

falls Ja, dann probier mal
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

Das kannst du aber sicher im Dreamweaver irgendwo einstellen lassen - wo genau, weiss ich nicht, hab schon ewig lange nix mehr im Dreamweaver geprogt. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass da irgendwas mit 'Seiteneingenschaften und TitelKodierung' war ...

Versuche mal unterschiedliche Browser


----------



## harryman (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

da kann ich nur auf meinen allerersten Blogeintrag verweisen:
http://www.kaempf-nk.de/webseitengestaltung/blog/kodierung-in-utf8.html


----------



## ComFreek (1. Dezember 2012)

@Luccica:

Erstmal hast du hier deinen CSS-Code, nicht HTML-Code gezeigt 

Wie sind denn die Dateien genau abgespeichert, sprich mit welcher Kodierung? Dies kannst du z.B. mit Notepad++ herausfinden. Da könnntest du es mal auf UTF-8 without BOM stellen.

Ansonsten: wie werden die Dateien denn vom Server abgeschickt? Wird denn dort ein Charset angegeben?


----------



## Harry Fan8 (30. Dezember 2012)

Falls das alles nicht klappen sollte, versuchs mal mit Zeichen-Entities. Ist zwar etwas aufwändig, aber müsstest dann damit das Problem gelöst kriegen. 

Hier eine kleine Liste mit den entities:
Ä = &Auml;
ä = &auml;
Ö = &Ouml;
ö = &ouml;
Ü = &Uuml;
ü = &uuml;
ß = szlig;
" = &quot;

mfg harry


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
schonmal versucht deiner HTML-Datei

```
<META HTTP-EQUIV="content-type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=utf-8">
```
mitzugeben?
Es kann aber auch sein das dein Server einfach eine andere Codierung mitschickt dann müsstets du dies per htaccess einrichten.
dies kannst du z.B. mit der Firefox/Chrome-Erweiterung Webdeveloper-Tools  herausbekommen: Information>View Response Headers.

Eventuell musst du auch deine htaccess-Datei deines Servers überschreiben, falls dieser den Content-type ignoriert: http://de.selfhtml.org/servercgi/server/htaccess.htm

Viele Grüße


----------

